# Need a viable, workable Paypal Alternative - is there anything e



## lmnde (Sep 25, 2006)

I have a homebased business and I've used Paypal for the last 6-7 yrs or so for my online transactions, and we are talking about combined monthly transactions from anywhere a couple of hundred up to 3-4K/month - this is where the majority of my online sales/funds are being processed for convenience reasons. 

Without going into lengthy boring details - last year I had to change bank accounts twice due to some computer clitches/issues with a bank transfer, and paypal just did it to me again today. As a result Paypal drops my bankaccount into which I transfer my funds [and on the rare occasion use to fund my PPL account - this problems always has to do with funding the actual ppl account, not vice versa]. When this happens I cannot reinstate the old account but need to add a new one - I don't want to open a new checking account every time I turn around when PPL or the bank messes up! Has anyone else experienced this also?

I've seen some mentions a while ago about something called REM [do I have the name right?] - is this a wellknown and useable alternative to Paypal? Can someone pls give me the link to check it out and I'd love some feedback for those of you who use it for business also. Did your customers/buyers make the switch alright or did you run into problems convincing them to give this a try?

Is there anything else other than those two available? I'm trying really hard to stay away from a Merchant Account due to the fees involved and because most require you to collect sales tax, but may have no other choice otherwise, as I am getting really sick and tired of dealing with Paypal issues.

As an alternative, if I have to switch solely to postal money orders [I don't accept personal checks, as our local banks hang on to them up to 30 days if they are out of state and it takes forever for the funds to verify and become available] - my business will be hurting even more than it already is due to the economy issues as a lot of my buyers transactions are already funded in paypal accounts or out of debit or credit card transactions. Plus I like the instant knowing that I am dealing with a bona fide buyer who puts his money where his/her mouth is - rather than to take something of the market just to not have the deposit happening after all...

Need suggestions here - thanks!


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

I've been using worldpay.com for 7 years and have never had any issues.

Check out their services. It may not be for you, but works well for me.

Lee


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

Give me a moment and I'll send the link for RME - it is great


----------



## MarkNH (Apr 1, 2003)

Have you looked at google checkout:
http://checkout.google.com


----------



## lmnde (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions - I spend a lot of time yesterday researching the alternatives, and as much as I hate to say this [gag] - Paypal is simply the best choice. 

I think I will add an alternative or two and try to promote these [mostly thinking about Google checkout and RME]. Is there anyone here who uses these regularly and has larger than nickle and dime transactions[ like multiple 100$$$ amounts] I'm wondering how hard it will be to convert paypal users to try something else...


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

Convert PayPal users?

People either like PayPal or they don't.

There are some people that will NOT use PayPal at all. Then there are those who ONLY use PayPal.

Converting people is hard to do but it's worth a shot.

Like my Grandfather said. Never limit the ways that a customer can pay you.

L


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

May be easier to just open a new bank account. My pay Pal account is also a debit/credit card and if account goes red the credit card kicks in and there is no penalty. Make sure you verified.


----------



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

AKKKKKK... I hate...hate..hate paypal. I had to cancel a transaction that I made and they are taking their sweet time getting the money back in my account. The first charge went to my checking account which was a mistake and I got dinged for a NSF charge. I told them not to send it through again since the original charge was cancelled. Their response : Sorry, but we always make 2 attempts to get the money. BUT THERE"S NO CHARGE - QUIT TRYING!! No matter what you say to them they go by a scripted response and you can't get them to do anything different. I will never use them again and I'm closing my account after I get my money back.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a PayPal debit card, and it doesn't always work.... there are days when I know I have plenty of money in the account, but when I go to use the card the charge is denied (which is embarassing!), then when I get home and check my PayPal account, sure enough the money is still there. I've gotten to where I've stopped using the card, even though they give 1% cash back, which helps make up for the fees they charge.


----------



## Hunter (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm not sure if this (2Checkout.com) is a viable alternative but might be worth checking out.

Just make sure your product/service is allowed by the AUP.

The fees posted might indicate if it's of any value to you (plus setup fee).


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

I will also recommend google checkout.


----------

